# Purebred definition?



## RebeccaJC (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi. I have been searching what purebred means.. am I right in thinking purebred means the babies came from parents of the same breed? 

My bunnies were born to a mini lop Mum, and their Dad is also a mini lop.. exactly the same breed.. so are they purebred? Thanks


----------



## majorv (Feb 25, 2014)

Not necessarily. Are the grandparents mini lop also? Although there's still no guarantee, if the parents both have a pedigree then chances are they're purebred.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2014)

The AKC traces a family tree for both sides back about 3 generations. All we care about is healthy and happy.


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 25, 2014)

Purebred means that the same breed goes on many many generations, and that both parents were purebred. People can lie on pedigrees, so they really don't mean much. If both parents are pedigreed and the pedigree is signed by the previous owner that it is correct to the best of their knowledge, then you usually have the right to sell them as purebred rabbits.


----------



## RebeccaJC (Feb 25, 2014)

I contacted last owner and both Mum and Dad were purebreds as they bought them especially to breed but moved house so were unable to do so anymore. I know all I care about is happy and healthy too but if there are people out there who are hoping to get a purebred rabbit, its always good to let them know


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 28, 2014)

To register a rabbit with the American Rabbit Breeders' Association, you must present a four-generation pedigree. All of the rabbits on the pedigree must be of the same breed. So that would be the technical term as it relates to rabbits in the United States.

In general, a purebred animal comes from a line of other animals that "breed true." That means that when you breed two of the same kind, you get a baby that looks like the parents. Different species and specialty clubs all have different requirements for purebred registration.


----------

